
League for Programming Freedom - zoowar
http://www.progfree.org/
======
Montagist
There's a reasonable solution out there somewhere for protecting people's
intellectual software property, but the patent office - like most government
organizations - is severely behind the times.

Although it -is- terribly nice to see the Patent Office at least trying to
adopt a more open model through initiatives like these:
<http://www.uspto.gov/news/pr/2011/11_03.jsp>

I myself have been a member (albeit an inactive one) of Peer to Patent for
awhile now. Another thing on my list of "cool sh*t i'd like to be involved
with when I make the time" o:)

